

"US is empire of the devil": A visit to North Korea - lionhearted
http://www.1stopkorea.com/nk-trip1.htm

======
rms
A documentary filmed covertly during a trip to Korea (similar to the one
described in this article): probably the bravest and most stupid journalistic
stunt of all time.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6ixGYzbLz0&feature=PlayL...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6ixGYzbLz0&feature=PlayList&p=F5BEFE1AFB1DAFD1&index=0&playnext=1)
It makes for an Oscar quality documentary.

~~~
fgimenez
I'm up to part 6, and this documentary is awesome. The only problem I have
with it is that any of the North Korean citizens depicted have probably been
sent to "re-education" camps for letting this filming happen. The makers of
the film have essentially killed anybody they interacted with them.

~~~
rms
It's possible, but I wouldn't estimate the possibility as "probably." Odds are
no one from North Korea has any idea this film exists.

------
hapless
My favorite N. Korea travelogue is this fellow's, done by train:
<http://vienna-pyongyang.blogspot.com/>

He's a train hobbyist, a touch obsessed with timetables. He noticed that
Moscow-Pyongyang routes were hypothetically opened. He secured a travel visa
through the normal routes, and as it turned out, his visa was valid for any
entrance to N. Korea.

As a result, he entered the DPRK through the Russian border. He was able to
walk around in normal N. Korean train stations and talk to the locals, without
any government guides or monitors.

------
jacquesm
The North Korean leadership would have never been able to get this much
traction with their populace had it not been for the Korean war.

The long term effects of such actions are often very hard to predict.

------
gchucky
> And yes, they even use Windows in North Korea. Though one doubts Microsoft
> ever sees their cut!

> Oddly enough the students were using the English version of Windows 98
> rather than the Korean one.

Heh, interesting. I was trying to figure out how North Korea would have gotten
their hands on a copy of Windows. My guess is someone ran across the border to
China and picked up a pirated copy..

------
spamizbad
To their credit, half of that propaganda is right: The United States is most
definitely an empire- albeit one in denial.

------
wizardofoz
Very interesting story.

